# CVA Muzzleloaders Showed Up Today



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

This is letting the guys that were interested know what rifles my daughter and I ended up with. These were ordered directly from CVA listed as blemished/refurbished, and you couldn’t pick the exact rifle you want, only the model like Accura, Optima or Wolf. I gotta say I about $hit my pants when I opened my box and it was the Accura LR .45 cal. with thumb hole stock in Max 1 camo,, case, sling and scope all included. My daughter got the .50 cal. Optima with 26” Nitride barrel and thumbhole stock. We are thrilled! The only thing I noticed that was possibly a blemish on my Accura is it is drilled and tapped for sights. Not sure if they did that on that model. I could care less. $296 Accura $205 Optima
Thanks to Packout for the information.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Like I said in earlier in the thread......that is a "smoking" deal. The Accrua I bought in February the gun alone was well over $500. 
Congrats.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I called my buddy that has the exact same Accura and he told me his is drilled and tapped for sights. I really think these are not blems, but rather clearance models because of the new 2021 line coming out.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Some good looking front stuffers Rob. Good luck with em!!


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

I got mine today too. .50 cal accura V2., camo thumb hole stock with a scope. Thank you packout!!!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Great deals. Both of those gun packages retailed for over $700. You're Welcome! (I'll just need your cell numbers if I need help on a pack out. haha)

They are most likely refurbs and blems. Any new guns still in stock are priced on the site- those would be the closeouts. You'll see "1 left" at times. Still excellent deals. I might order another just to see- its a no lose situation. 
**Only 4 left.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I ordered one up as well. Sadly I was out of town for hte past few days camping and missed the two delivery attempts. I guess I'll find out what they sent me Tuesday. I never thought about potentially getting a .45 cal... I hope its 50cal.

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It said .50 cal muzzleloader on their website, so I was surprised I got a .45 cal. I’ll shoot it, it has the 1;22 twist so I can shoot the 280 gr. ELR’s for elk that are made for the Paramount model. 200 gr. Hornady SST’s for deer.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> It said .50 cal muzzleloader on their website, so I was surprised I got a .45 cal. I’ll shoot it, it has the 1;22 twist so I can shoot the 280 gr. ELR’s for elk that are made for the Paramount model. 200 gr. Hornady SST’s for deer.


Hmmm ok, I just went and looked again and it does say 50cal accura v2 on their page. I'll just wait to see what shows up. My son was shooting his MR V2 this weekend, he was getting some pretty impressive groups until the final two went into bizzaro land. I think his scope is crapping out.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Was enjoying sleeping in this morning when I heard industrial brakes squeaking to a halt in front of the house. Hopped up and sure enough, FedEx truck sitting there. They were supposed to try the 3rd delivery tomorrow... ah well, I grabbed clothes, tripping and trying to dress while running outside before the truck took off. Caught the guy in the nick of time.

With all of these its a gamble to whatcha get for sure... today I think I won.  I opened the generic box to find just a gun case inside with no other box or packaging. Pulled out the case and unzipped it. To my dismay it was a fully scoped Accura v2 PR apparently. Its 3" longer than my sons MR and definitely not 30" for the LR. It did have the new style "humpy" stock / cheek pad. $681 is the price CVA has for this kit.

IDK how good the KonusPro scopes are... I'd still rather throw a Vortex on it... but hey, it has to be a decent scope if CVA puts it on their "most accurate rifle guaranteed" smokepole lol. I'll post a picture later. Very happy with this impulse purchase lol

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Accura V2 PR, Konus Pro 3x9 Scope. This one has a high rise cheek pad, seems to fit perfectly. This one is definitely a refurb, couple of rub marks on the scope turrets. Not an issue at all though.

Very cool.










-DallanC


----------



## Coues106 (Jun 2, 2021)

Those are dang good guns. I got an accura v2 last year for a whitetail hunt in the midwest. Sight-in saw a 1", 3 shot group at 75 yards and then 2 downed whitetail at 100 and 200 yards. Congrats!


----------



## BearLakeFishGuy (Apr 15, 2013)

Dallan,
I have a CVA Accura with the Konus scope. I was leary of it, but after sighting it in with the recommended loadings (there are several), it has a BDC reticles dialed in specifically for the Accura. I've used it successfully out to 300 yards! I think you'll like it. This will season 3 for my Accura. Its really like hunting with a .30-06 as far as accuracy.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

you will love it they are great guns.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

BearLakeFishGuy said:


> Dallan,
> I have a CVA Accura with the Konus scope. I was leary of it, but after sighting it in with the recommended loadings (there are several), it has a BDC reticles dialed in specifically for the Accura. I've used it successfully out to 300 yards! I think you'll like it. This will season 3 for my Accura. Its really like hunting with a .30-06 as far as accuracy.


LOL, you couldnt have posted that a few days ago? ROFL... Fedex just dropped off a new Vortex 30 min ago. Hhahah. Maybe I'll shoot the Konus a bit before I decide what to use long term. I did some googling, the Konus is a $100 scope and some people have mentioned drift after a year or two. Thats why I thought about upgrading... that and I had near enough cabela's points to cover the price so it was mostly free.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When I got my CVA Accura V2 I had the option of a Konus or a Leupold Freedom scope. I picked the Leupold and it has worked fine. But I did wonder how the Konus would of worked


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Mine came with a Konus Pro 3x10x44. If I had some primers I would be out shooting it right now. I picked up some triple 7 powder and 3 packs of Powerbelt ELR 280 grain bullets.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

So IDK if anyones shot theirs... but "most accurate muzzleloader you'll ever own" is a JOKE.

This gun is by far one of the most inaccurate gun packages I've ever owned. If you cut the sites off entirely and shot with only pointing the barrel like a shotgun it would probably be more accurate. With supplies in such short supply, I LOATHE wasting components on something problematic like this.

I was using huge 24x24" paper targets for this, all at 100 yards. I used BH209 100gr volumetric (I weighed my charges though, using BH's .7 x Volume formula, for a scale weight of 70gr which equals 100gr by volume), 240gr XTP Hornady Sabots. 209M primer... and yes, I bought the special BH209 breech plug. Also fired from bench rest on a lead sled (no weights).

First shot, 5" high, 5" right from center. Not bad for a first shot out of a new gun, very promising. Second shot... dunno, nothing on paper, a complete miss. Suspected high left off target (that would be at least +14" high to miss the backer board). Adjusted scope 12 clicks left, 7 clicks down. Next shot, in the dirt below the target, easily +16" low. Adjusted scope back up 7 clicks. Next shot 4" high and right. This is a 1/4" click scope btw. It continued like that for a few more shots all over the place with ZERO consistency.

I quit and switched over to the Rem700ML. That one has its own issues I'm trying to work through. I've given up on BH209 in that gun, its trash powder that cant group for anything and is just as filthy as pyro (note, I had RUST inside my breech plug after this winter... I've never seen that in 15 years of shooting pyro. The last time the gun was fired was using BH209 and it got a good cleaning as always before storage... yet the rust was there when I got it out. IDK... BH209 is supposed to be less corrosive / reactive).

Frustrating! Worry is increasing as my 209M's run lower and lower. My bottle of BH209 is nearly empty, only have 1 more.

Its obvious to point fingers at the scope and not the gun, but as this is a full scope / gun kit from CVA, I blame the whole thing. I really cant return it as a refurb / blem purchase... so when I got home I immediately ripped the Konus off and stuck on a new Vortex DiamondBack. I'll try and get out and shoot again in the coming weeks, 4th of july weekend for sure.

Hopefully, it is just the scope... we'll see I guess.

I hope you all have much better luck with yours, I'm really disappointed initially after the first shooting session. At this point, I'm praying I can at least achieve 4MOA groups, smaller would be even better. I have no confidence of anything under 2MOA, ever in the Accura.

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I tried to shoot at Lee Kay yesterday. Got caught up in a traffic mess on 5600 W and turned around and went back to Tooele. That whole area is a mess with the Mountain View corridor being constructed. I now remember why I avoid Salt Lake county. I would have shot in Tooele, but I don't want to be the guy that starts a fire. I have found 209 primers through friends and family, I bought powder and the 280 grain Powerbelt ELR's. I'm ready to shoot, I hope I have better luck than DallanC did.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm going to switch to 300gr XTPs next trip out, that with the new scope... should be dramatically different experience. 

Side note, I'm really low on 300gr XTPs... usually only used them on elk. I got to googling and every major retailer is out of stock... so I redid my google search, picked a spot about 30 pages into the search results and started looking over smaller stores I've never heard of, found one with two boxes in stock, and at pre-run prices. I quickly purchased them, we'll see if they actually ship.

Maybe we need a specific Accura ML loads thread as so many of us are shooting new "to us" guns.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When I first got my CVA Accura V2 and took it out to the range I couldn't hit a 6'x6' piece of cardboard at 100 yards They said that they had bore sighted the scope but they either forgot or something was wrong. I pulled the target in to 25 yards and a few shots later I was back where it should of been. Then once at 100 it wasn't hard to get it zeroed in. I am shooting 100 grains of BH209 and a TC T-EZ 250 grain bullet and I have my group down to just under a inch at 100 yards. 

I need to get out and shoot it a little this summer but need to go easy, I only have about a half a can of BH209 left but I'll see what I can do with some 777 since I have a bottle of it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Do you guys think we will see primers, powder and projectiles hitting stores before the hunts start this fall? I have my concerns.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Some, but not much. Supplies are still dwindling (except for Pyrodex, if you need that Scheels has that in stock atm). I doubt we'll see much in the way of primers at most retailers for several years. Prices seem to have a new base too... MidwayUSA wants $54 per 1000 primers... but they dont have any in stock.

Seriously, if you are short on anything, do what you can to get supplies now, its going to be terrible a few weeks before the hunt and those who procrastinated are all clamoring for supplies. Work some trades with members here if you need. Otherwise, be prepared to shell out some big $$$ for supplies in the reseller market or gun shows. Primers suck due to the extra hazmat fee to get them shipped from online sellers.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For this year if you need some supplies and see them you better buy them or someone else will 

For what little that I need I will pay their inflated price, but I will also buy just what I need and no more.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Woot... just got back from meeting up with a gentleman where we did some primer swapping. I had what he wanted, he had two trays of 209M's that I needed. That was the only thing I was getting short on. Now I can do alot of shooting to get this gun dialed in. I'll post results later

Its easier to do trades than trying to buy stuff outright I've found. 3rd primer trade I've done in the past couple months.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Booo... just got notification my order of bullets was just cancelled.

-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Critter said:


> When I first got my CVA Accura V2 and took it out to the range I couldn't hit a 6'x6' piece of cardboard at 100 yards They said that they had bore sighted the scope but they either forgot or something was wrong. I pulled the target in to 25 yards and a few shots later I was back where it should of been. Then once at 100 it wasn't hard to get it zeroed in. I am shooting 100 grains of BH209 and a TC T-EZ 250 grain bullet and I have my group down to just under a inch at 100 yards.


I have always started sighting all my guns @ 25 yards for sighting in. Then it's close enough to fine tune when I go out to 100 yards. 
It saves a lot of frustration and ammo that way. 

I would like to find one more package of primers, but about the thing I have for trade bait is .243 in 100 grains. I'll be okay more than likely with what I have because I did early rifle this year, but I will need to sight the new one in. The only muzzle hunt I would have is elk.......IF I can get a tag with that mess if a deal.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I picked up 4 packs (60) of the CVA Powerbelt ELR .45 280 grain bullets at Cal Ranch last week. There was a bunch on the rack at that time. I went back this morning to buy more and they are gone. I guess someone else has been watching them. They had the best price too, dang it! Powder and projectiles still seem easily available, with the exception of Blackhorn powder. Primers are the hardest thing to get right now.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Finally got out for the first shoot with the Accura this morning. Started at 100 yards, 2 shots and couldn’t hit paper. I moved in to 50 yards, played with the scope and hit left. Adjusted the scope right a bunch of times and found center. Moved back to 100 yards last shot was high. Needs fine tuning at 100 yards, but too hot to finish today. I’m happy with the rifle and scope.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What is your load? I'd be really happy with an initial results like that.

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

DallanC said:


> What is your load? I'd be really happy with an initial results like that.
> 
> -DallanC


95 grain loose fff Triple seven with 200 grain Hornady SST.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

DallanC said:


> So IDK if anyones shot theirs... but "most accurate muzzleloader you'll ever own" is a JOKE.
> 
> I was using huge 24x24" paper targets for this, all at 100 yards. BH209 100gr by weight, 240gr XTP Hornady Sabots. 209M primer... and yes, I bought the special BH209 breech plug. Also fired from bench rest on a lead sled (no weights).


100 gr by weight is pretty hot. Have you tried 90 or 100 gr by volume? You might have better accuracy by slowing it down. Less unburned powder to clean as well.

I’m running 90gr (by volume) of BH209 with a Barnes T-EZ 290 and it groups very well out of an Accura V2. Much better than it did with 100gr or 110gr of powder (by volume).


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

brisket said:


> 100 gr by weight is pretty hot. Have you tried 90 or 100 gr by volume? Iglu might have better accuracy by slowing it down. Less unburned powder to clean as well.
> 
> I’m running 90gr (by volume) of BH209 with a Barnes T-EZ 290 and it groups very well out of an Accura V2. Much better than it did with 100gr or 110gr of powder (by volume).


Ahhhh thats good to call that out. I need a comma in that sentence. Let me clarify:

I used a 100gr by volume load. I measured it however on the scale by weight for higher accuracy and consistency (confused yet? LOL). The recommended load is 100gr by volume. To be more precise, BlackHorn states you can multiply the volumetric load by .7 and use that value as a scale weight.

So, my 100gr by volume load was 70gr by weight on the scale. That is what I used.

I'm really confident my issue is the scope or scope mount. I've remounted the mount torqued and locktited, and remounted the new scope on that. I think it should be fine next time out.

PS: If the new scope shoots decent, I'll be sending in the Konus for repair / replacement. We'll see if they honor their lifetime warranty as well as Vortex does.

-DallanC


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

DallanC said:


> Ahhhh thats good to call that out. I need a comma in that sentence. Let me clarify:
> 
> I used a 100gr by volume load. I measured it however on the scale by weight for higher accuracy and consistency (confused yet? LOL). The recommended load is 100gr by volume. To be more precise, BlackHorn states you can multiply the volumetric load by .7 and use that value as a scale weight.
> 
> ...


Gotcha, that makes sense now. I just wanted to make sure you weren’t running to hot, as that seems to affect accuracy for me. Good luck, hopefully the scope issue fixes it.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I too run the 290gr TMZ-EZ over 100gr by volume of bh209. Accura v2 w cheap bushnell banner 3-9 I had lying around.

Gun shoots as well as I do @ 100yds. 

I measure my powder with a brass powder horn is all.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Cabela's has some 250 grain Tompson/center sabots available. Ordered a couple boxes last week that's shipped. Not my preferred bullets, but hopefully the BC won't be too far off from 250 grain barnes TEZ. Going to use them to ballpark my smokepole, before loading those irreplaceable barnes TEZ for final sight in.

Just some out of the box thinking. May also consider a laser boresighter too if you don't already have one. That should save you a few primers, powder, and bullets.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Lots of ML supplies on Gunbroker.

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Dang! 2 weeks until deer season. I literally hunt 5 minutes from my house, so I scout every evening and I can tell you there are a lot of bucks this year. Mostly seeing 2 points, but 3's and 4's are not uncommon. The hunt starts later this year and ends up conflicting with the waterfowl opener. No big deal! Hunt Wednesday-Friday for deer, wake up early Saturday and hunt ducks/geese, get home in the afternoon and hunt deer again. I can't wait to smash a deer with the new muzzleloader. 2 point or whatever, I don't care.


----------



## Isuckathunting (Sep 15, 2019)

Looking back on this, how do you find the refurb offer from CVA? I googled it and came up empty. Is there some special page or perhaps they only do it every once in awhile? Looks awesome. Good luck on your hunt. This is my second season muzzleloader hunting. It's the best hunt of the year in my opinion. I'll be out Wednesday to Sunday probably.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Isuckathunting said:


> Looking back on this, how do you find the refurb offer from CVA? I googled it and came up empty. Is there some special page or perhaps they only do it every once in awhile? Looks awesome. Good luck on your hunt. This is my second season muzzleloader hunting. It's the best hunt of the year in my opinion. I'll be out Wednesday to Sunday probably.


They sold out months ago.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I took the .50 cal. Optima out for the first time today. I think my daughter will like this rifle, I know I do. She bought it back in May of 2021, put a scope on it last November and it’s been sitting until today. 2 of my girls have GS muzzleloader deer tags. My other daughter will use my .45 Accura LR. I shot 2 shots out of the Accura today. Those are the ones covered with a black and orange sticker.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Wait tell you get a few more seasons on it and see if you still like it then. Personally I don't think CVA's are all they're cracked up to be. Unfortunately, they seem to have the lions share of the inline smokepole market. If there's something better then a CVA, i'm all ears. No idea on T/C or traditions, but from what I can tell they don't seem to be much better, if at all. I don't know.

The biggest issue i've had with my CVA is "engaging" the hammer. No problems at all the first year, but after that I've had issues with it. I'm guessing its not engaging the sear or something, i don't know. If you break it open the hammer will engage. If you close it, and then work the hammer it won't. It's seemingly random when it does it too. I've tried making sure the breach plug is screwed all the way in, snapping it closed hard, pushing on the break lever back and forth, etc. Last year during deer muzzy, I've tried so hard to **** that **** hammer i broke the hammer spur extension off. It doesn't matter if I've got it spotlessly cleaned either. It seems to do it when it's cold having never been fired after clearning, or after shooting it for awhile zeroing a scope or whatever during the summer. I hate the ****ing thing. I'm willing to drop 600 dollars on a smokepole (wife permitting) if it means getting away from the cva optima and never having these issues again.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Wait tell you get a few more seasons on it and see if you still like it then. Personally I don't think CVA's are all they're cracked up to be. Unfortunately, they seem to have the lions share of the inline smokepole market. If there's something better then a CVA, i'm all ears. No idea on T/C or traditions, but from what I can tell they don't seem to be much better, if at all. I don't know.
> 
> The biggest issue i've had with my CVA is "engaging" the hammer. No problems at all the first year, but after that I've had issues with it. I'm guessing its not engaging the sear or something, i don't know. If you break it open the hammer will engage. If you close it, and then work the hammer it won't. It's seemingly random when it does it too. I've tried making sure the breach plug is screwed all the way in, snapping it closed hard, pushing on the break lever back and forth, etc. Last year during deer muzzy, I've tried so hard to *** that *** hammer i broke the hammer spur extension off. It doesn't matter if I've got it spotlessly cleaned either. It seems to do it when it's cold having never been fired after clearning, or after shooting it for awhile zeroing a scope or whatever during the summer. I hate the ****ing thing. I'm willing to drop 600 dollars on a smokepole (wife permitting) if it means getting away from the cva optima and never having these issues again.


sorry to hear you are having issues. CVA has good customer service and a lifetime warranty. (At least for the Accura). I broke the stock where the sling goes. I contacted CVA and they shipped me a new stock at no cost to me. If you haven’t contacted them, please do so.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> sorry to hear you are having issues. CVA has good customer service and a lifetime warranty. (At least for the Accura). I broke the stock where the sling goes. I contacted CVA and they shipped me a new stock at no cost to me. If you haven’t contacted them, please do so.


I agree, get in touch with their customer service. 

I did the same thing as Fowlmouth, I broke the stock on my Accura by shooting it off a solid rest which broke the stock at the sling stud on the forearm. After a couple of emails and a picture I had my new forearm for no charge even with me causing the problem.

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Critter said:


> I agree, get in touch with their customer service.
> 
> I did the same thing as Fowlmouth, I broke the stock on my Accura by shooting it off a solid rest which broke the stock at the sling stud on the forearm. After a couple of emails and a picture I had my new forearm for no charge even with me causing the problem.
> Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk
> ...


That is exactly how I broke mine, but it was the butt stock. Goosefreak broke his butt stock the same afternoon just before I did. I ended up drilling a hole and threading a steel swivel stud in mine. I’m keeping the new stock for a backup. I will probably never need it because the steel stud is so much better.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Wait tell you get a few more seasons on it and see if you still like it then. Personally I don't think CVA's are all they're cracked up to be. Unfortunately, they seem to have the lions share of the inline smokepole market. If there's something better then a CVA, i'm all ears. No idea on T/C or traditions, but from what I can tell they don't seem to be much better, if at all. I don't know.
> 
> The biggest issue i've had with my CVA is "engaging" the hammer. No problems at all the first year, but after that I've had issues with it. I'm guessing its not engaging the sear or something, i don't know. If you break it open the hammer will engage. If you close it, and then work the hammer it won't. It's seemingly random when it does it too. I've tried making sure the breach plug is screwed all the way in, snapping it closed hard, pushing on the break lever back and forth, etc. Last year during deer muzzy, I've tried so hard to *** that *** hammer i broke the hammer spur extension off. It doesn't matter if I've got it spotlessly cleaned either. It seems to do it when it's cold having never been fired after clearning, or after shooting it for awhile zeroing a scope or whatever during the summer. I hate the ****ing thing. I'm willing to drop 600 dollars on a smokepole (wife permitting) if it means getting away from the cva optima and never having these issues again.


Take a look at Knight Rifles. They only come in a bolt action, so they are a bit more challenging to clean. I have the disc extreme modified to shoot bare primers and it's worked great for me. They don't have the hype that CVA has or TC before them, but they make solid, good quality rifles.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I think my Remington 700ML (not ultimate) would be one of the last guns I'd ever sell. After installing the Badger Ridge bolt nose mod... its a fantastic accurate and easy to clean rifle. Piled up a ton of big game kills with that gun.

-DallanC


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

DallanC said:


> I think my Remington 700ML (not ultimate) would be one of the last guns I'd ever sell. After installing the Badger Ridge bolt nose mod... its a fantastic accurate and easy to clean rifle. Piled up a ton of big game kills with that gun.
> 
> -DallanC


They are sweet.
I have one in original packaging I am saving just in case Utah goes back to ‘exposed ignition’.


----------

